
Mathematician Solves Rowing Boat "Wiggle" Problem - ColinWright
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24437
======
ColinWright
Turns out to be the same solution as "pouring the perfect coffee:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2010/jul/13/perfect-
coff...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2010/jul/13/perfect-coffee-
improbable-research)

~~~
bediger
Fascinating. Does this identical solution represent some as yet undiscovered
mathematical Basic Truth?

~~~
ColinWright
It's all to do with the Prouhet-Thue-Morse sequence:

* <http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Thue-MorseSequence.html>

* [http://planetmath.org/encyclopedia/ProuhetThueMorseSequence....](http://planetmath.org/encyclopedia/ProuhetThueMorseSequence.html)

* [http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:by1LfKc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:by1LfKcpEyYJ:www.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~shallit/Papers/ubiq.ps+Prouhet-Thue-Morse&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&source=www.google.co.uk)

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thue%E2%80%93Morse_sequence>

